# Propogating Hops #2 - Tassie



## Swizzle (19/8/08)

Ahoy

Just following on from the SA thread - wondering if anyone in Tas is doing any propogating/rhizome digging and interested in sharing the love around?

I've had a chat with a hop dealer in Hobart who said he might be able to get a few but is a bit Xsy. Local farmer wasn't too thrilled about me lobbing up with a spade...

Cheers
Swiz


----------



## Mac (29/8/08)

Not much response but I would be interested.

Mac in Hobart


----------



## jojai (29/8/08)

Somewhat OT: my mum lives in Devonport and is interested in growing hops for a friend that runs a herb shop, she heard you need a license, rubbish right? I've been looking into hop growing a bit as my mum has around 10acres that she is willing to devote to hop growing, I might travel over and help with erecting the growing frames. 

If there is a shortage of rhizomes, try ebay (can't vouch for the quality, but it's a start).


----------



## braufrau (29/8/08)

Swizzle said:


> Ahoy
> 
> Just following on from the SA thread - wondering if anyone in Tas is doing any propogating/rhizome digging and interested in sharing the love around?
> 
> ...




local farmer must have to prune his hops. they regularly cut out suckers I think. Would local farmer be willing to toss cuttings in your general direction?

see this post for how to grow from branch cuttings as opposed to rhizomes


----------



## Swizzle (29/8/08)

braufrau said:


> local farmer must have to prune his hops. they regularly cut out suckers I think. Would local farmer be willing to toss cuttings in your general direction?
> 
> see this post for how to grow from branch cuttings as opposed to rhizomes




He sounded a bit touchy about the concept in general - citing potential disease spreading through poor cultural practices, backyarders doing their own thing yadda yadda. There are a few growers in the NE so perhaps others may be more relaxed. Anyway let me know if you come up with something- I live in the NE and could pick up or ???

I have a couple of PoR rhizomes coming North from Hobart this afternoon. Bloke still has 57 more @$25 each.


----------



## Swizzle (29/8/08)

and there was some commentary about Licencing btw. The bloke selling the rhozomes is Sandy from HopCo. Seemed like a fountain of info - mob 0403 005 248.


----------



## HoppingMad (29/8/08)

Swizzle said:


> and there was some commentary about Licencing btw. The bloke selling the rhozomes is Sandy from HopCo. Seemed like a fountain of info - mob 0403 005 248.



Heard Sandy was out of Rhizomes in July (plenty of previous threads on this). They back on again?

Hopper.


----------



## Swizzle (12/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Heard Sandy was out of Rhizomes in July (plenty of previous threads on this). They back on again?
> 
> Hopper.




Sorry about the late reply - Sandy still had plenty 2 weeks ago.


----------

